# Ultimatehostings KVM & OpenVZ Offers, 1Gbps Port, Dallas, Chicago



## ultimatehostings (Nov 1, 2013)

We have recently deployed a OpenVZ node in Chicago and are excited to present the following plans.

 

*KVM Plans*

 

*Location :* Incero, Dallas, Texas

 

*Host Node Specs :* CPU : Xeon E3-1230 v1 (4 cores / 8 Threads) | Frequency: 3.2GHz (3.6GHz Turbo Boost) | RAM 32GB DDR-3 ECC

 

*Basic VPS*

Disk Space (RAID 10):15 GB

Guaranteed RAM:1 GB

Bandwidth:500 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:1

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$7.00 Per Month*

 

*Order Now*

 

*Standard VPS*

Disk Space (RAID 10):20 GB

Guaranteed RAM:1.5 GB

Bandwidth:600 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:2

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$10.00 Per Month*

 

*Order Now*

 

*Enhanced VPS*

Disk Space (RAID 10):40 GB

Guaranteed RAM:2 GB

Bandwidth:700 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:2

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$20.00 Per Month*

 

*Order Now*

 

*Premium VPS*

Disk Space (RAID 10):60 GB

Guaranteed RAM:2.5 GB

Bandwidth:800 GB

Dedicated IP:2

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:4

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$30.00 Per Month*

 

*Order Now*

 

*Ultimate VPS*

Disk Space (RAID 10):80 GB

Guaranteed RAM:3 GB

Bandwidth:1000 GB

Dedicated IP:2

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:4

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$40.00 Per Month*

 

*Order Now*

 

*OpenVZ Plans*

 

*Location :* Chicago, Ubiquity

 

*Host Node Specs :* CPU : 2 x Intel Xeon Westmere E5620 - 4 x 2.4GHz | RAM 24GB DDR-3 ECC | RAID 10 Storage

 

OVZ1

Disk Space (RAID 10):50 GB

Guaranteed RAM:4 GB

Vswap:4 GB

Bandwidth:1500 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:4

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$6.99 Per Month*

*Order Now*

 

OVZ2

Disk Space (RAID 10):10 GB

Guaranteed RAM:512 MB

Vswap:512 MB

Bandwidth:512 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:1

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$18.00 Per Year*

*Order Now*

 

OVZ3

Disk Space (RAID 10):20 GB

Guaranteed RAM:1 GB

Vswap:1 GB

Bandwidth:1000 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:2

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$29.00 Per Year*

*Order Now*

 

OVZ4

Disk Space (RAID 10):35 GB

Guaranteed RAM:2 GB

Vswap:2 GB

Bandwidth:1500 GB

Dedicated IP:1

Port Speed:1 Gbps

CPU Cores:3

VPS Management:Solusvm

Setup:Free!

*$45.00 Per Year*

*Order Now*

 

*Payment Options :* PayPal

 

*Email *: [email protected]

 

*Helpdesk :* https://secure.ultimatehostings.com


----------

